# Mystic Dunes Golf Resort, Orlando area??



## suenmike32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Has anyone stayed here as of late?  Any comments?
I reluctantly booked an exchange here because I would have lost my week if I hadn't. We're not sheduled to go in until Feb of 2008. It was formerly Wyndham Palms Golf Resort.
Some reviews I've looked at are not impressing, but they were a while ago and I understand there have been changes.  Any comments on your experience would be helpful. By the way...does anyone know who owns/runs it now? 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Strong "Wow!" Factor.*

Never stayed there but took the sales tour there 2 or 3 times (mainly for the freebies).  We don't golf, so we're pretty much indifferent to the golf course except as an attractive landscape feature, which it surely is.  The timeshare units looked fabulous -- powerful _Wow!_ factor at Wyndham Palms Mystic Dunes, would gladly go there on timeshare exchange. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 20, 2007)

We're owners there and visited at Christmas a couple of years ago. It's a very nice resort in a convenient location.

Sheila


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Alan and Sheila,
Its nice to hear positive things from an owner _and_ a heavy traveler.
I don't know what the golf privleges are, if any, but as a beginner, it dosen't take much to satisfy me. 

Mike


----------



## littlestar (Feb 20, 2007)

My brother stayed here during New Years week. He loved his 2 bedroom. He was in a new building on an upper floor. He said they watched the Disney New Years fireworks from their building. The resort has got a nice slide at one of the pools that my nephews enjoyed (ages 11 and 14). 

My brother usually stays at Marriott's Grande Vista and he said his unit at Mystic Dunes/Wyndham Palms was comparable to that.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2007)

I helped a co-worker out by letting her family use one of my AC's to grab a December week there. The only issue they had was that they had paid for a two bedroom LO unit and they did not have any 2 bedroom units available when they checked in. Initially they gave them a unit in a building that was going through a major refurbishment and wasn't supposed to be occupied. They ended up giving them two one bedroom units side by side (no pass through door) which worked out fine for them. They were traveling with an adult child and the adult childs spouse, so things worked out great. They had no complaints about the quality of the unit, just the confusion at check in. 

Personally, we toured the resort back in 2000 when it was still pretty new. VERY nice units that almost sucked us into buying there. However, my wife hates Orlando and didn't want to own a timeshare in Orlando so, I had an easy out. I valued my life. If we were ever to exchange back into Orlando (grand kids in the future) then it would be a resort I would consider. I obviously recommended it to our friend.


----------



## tonya_leigh73 (Jun 8, 2007)

We are new owners (purchased in 06').  We stayed a week and fell in love.  My husband said the golf course was awesome.  The rooms were fantastic. All new leather seating, big screen TV, awesome jacuzzi bath. We enjoyed sitting out on the balcony every eve watching the fire works from the magic kingdom. I'm excited to go back in 08'.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Jun 10, 2007)

Haven't been inside the units, but as an avid golfer I can attest to the fact that the golf course is marvelous.

Have a good time.


----------



## cindi (Jun 10, 2007)

Do you get special pricing for golf if you stay there? 

My DH is an avid golfer, and I am trying to "branch out" with his possibilities. So far he hadn't even taken his clubs or golfed anywhere but home.

But what a perfect way to get him to take more vacations!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2007)

My hubby is also a bigtime golfer, when he can find the time to go.  I would bet he would enjoy a game in Orlando, too.  Taking the golf clubs looks like a pain, though.  And most courses are expensive.  If there was a resort that had a good price, I would bet no one would have to twist his arm.   

Cindi, have you done the golfing thing?  I took lessons and hated it, but it sure helped with my miniature golf, which I love.  I can actually beat Rick on occasion.   I would a wild swinger before.


----------



## cindi (Jun 10, 2007)

We have always thought it would be too big of a PITA to bring golf clubs. Therefore, haven't tried it yet. But I do think it would be something he would get a huge amount of enjoyment out of, so I am looking into it. And don't tell us he can rent them there. That is a big no go in his mind. Golfers!  

No, never tried golf. Never want to try golf. Can't see the enjoyment out of hitting a little ball then chasing it down to hit it again. :rofl:  Plus just get mad and stand around and swear at it? No thanks.  

I do rather enjoy miniature golf though. They have some really nice coures in Orlando, which we have done several times. And then I don't care about my score. I just have fun.


----------



## Lilli (Jun 14, 2007)

*mystic dunes, orlando*

Hey folks, we have reserved two 2BR units at Mystic Dunes for June 25 to July 3, now we can't use them.  Anyone interested??  Lilli


----------

